# Executive Lunch - .99 cents for 2 days!



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Edited: In celebration of the good review I received over at www.DailyCheapReads.com by Sherban Young, I've put Executive Lunch, the first in the Sedona O'Hala mystery series on sale for 99 cents. I will change the price TOMORROW, Saturday, August 27th so if you've been wanting to try it...now is probably a good time!!!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002WC99NI?ie=UTF8&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=9325&creativeASIN=B002WC99NI

In other news, check my blog for a new cover for an upcoming short story due out next week. Opine! Admire! Throw tomatoes! (at me, not the artist.)

www.BearMountainBooks.com

Poll is over and ALL three books in the series are now available at all retailers!!!

Here's some links:

Amazon UK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/-/e/B002M3FL16

Sony:
http://ebookstore.sony.com/search?keyword=maria+e+schneider

The signature links take you directly to Amazon US, but here's the link to my author page:
Amazon US:
http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B002M3FL16

Maria

www.BearMountainBooks.com


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Okay, Executive Lunch, with the winning cover--is available at Amazon and all other retailers! Here is the Amazon UK link: http://www.amazon.co.uk/-/e/B002M3FL16

Price: $1.99
Locations: 5817

Executive Lunch is a "career" cozy mystery:

Sedona is given the opportunity of a lifetime: play an up-and-coming executive with all the trappings of wealth with someone else footing the bill. The catch: find out who is stealing company funds before the criminals find out that their program is being debugged.

Sedona runs into danger, the corporate glass ceiling, and an occasional chance at romance in her quest to figure out who is stealing money from Strandfrost.



As you can imagine, I'm anxious to hear what you think!!!


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

Congratulations on your release of "Executive Lunch." I just one-clicked and am looking forward to reading your new cozy!


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Luv!!!

It's a privilege to be in your reading pile!!!  

Thank you!
Maria


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks, Maria, LOL! I haven't had time to read anything on my kindle so far this weekend, but there's still some of today left and I hope to get a little reading time in. 

I forgot to mention that I heard most of Stacey Cochran's live internet show last Saturday night (missed the very beginning) and heard you and Red Adept and others. I've caught a few of them on Friday's in the past and just happened to sign on to Amazon that night and was suprised to see (in a post) that it had just started. I didn't know it was moved to Saturday's. You sounded great and made some good points....was it your first time on his show? I heard you explain what a "cozy" mystery was...LOL...and everyone's answers to the spontoneous questions Stacey asked at the end was fun to hear!  

Well, I hope you are having a good weekend and that your new book is selling like crazy!


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi Luv!

The radio show is still usually on Friday's but Stacey had a glitch (I won't tell, but he sort of forgot his password...)    so that week we had the show on Sat.  I was a lot more nervous than I expected--mostly at the beginning so hopefully you missed that part.    I loved those last questions.  I like weird questions like that.  

I hope you find some time to read this week; now that my latest is out, I'm planning on settling in to whittle down my reading pile.  There's already a bunch on my wish list!

Best,
Maria


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I just started "Executive Lunch" today. Love the cover!


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi, again, Maria. You did not sound nervous on the radio show, but I did miss the very beginning....LOL
Sad to say, I am only a few pages further along in the last book I'd started reading last week and prior to getting Executive Lunch....so maybe I will get to Executive Lunch this weekend. I do admit, besides reading, I do watch too many tv shows, and had to get some off my DVR this weekend. Also, I spent some time with real people who were not in Kindleland or TVTown. LOL  
So what are you reading? Do you have other writing projects in the works? Did you get a kindle, yet? If not, do you plan on getting one? Just nosy and curious.............


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

You spent time with _real humans?_ Scary! 

I have a stack of reading to do myself--and very little motivation with Thanksgiving just around the weekend! Last month I read Jim Chambers, "Recollections." Good book, especially if you like happy nostalgia. Good for the holidays.

Then I read the third in the Dog Days series (Unleashed by John Levitt.) Woot!!!! It comes out on Tues. I had to review it for BSCreview so I got an early copy. It's my favorite UF series. The mystery element is a little more tense and a few more deaths than a cozy, but nothing gory. Good stuff. Mason has a dog and when the dog is in danger, I just cannot stand it!!!

I simply do not know what I will read next! I am reading the Anne George series (GREAT cozies) but I'm not sure that is what I am in the mood for next.

As for projects...hah! I have many of those too. I have the next Sedona O'Hala mystery all planned and started. I need to get cranking on it. I have this idea in the back of my mind for a completely different novel...darker than my usual fare...and I have an Urban Fantasy out on submission with an agent (I believe in attacking this publishing goal from all angles!) So...looking at that, it seems there won't be much time for reading, which makes me want to read!!!!  Sort of like writing. When I don't want to write, I tell myself to vacuum. All of a sudden, writing seems to be Must Do Now.

Thanks for stopping by. Be nosy anytime! I hope that you have some good food planned for next week. Thanksgiving is my favorite holiday of all--anything that centers around food--I am THERE!

Maria


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

Okay, Maria, I see how you are --- You post in the early AM and I post late afternoon and evenings....LOL And, yes, real humans! But quirky humans, of course.

Warm wishes and best of luck on your writing projects!!! What is your urban fantasy about? It's been difficult for me to distinguish between some of the genres lately....especially that category; some are paranormal and some take place in the future or have cross/dual worlds, but are not considered science fiction, some have a "kiss-ass" heroine," and some have weird plots and different types of battles ----again, I get confused as to why they are considered one genre as opposed to another; I guess many cross genres and don't have to fit in just one. 

I haven't read Ann George books or John Levitt....it seems are there are quite a few books/authors becoming popular lately with stories that are narrated by dogs....I want to read one someday soon, but I am not sure whose books to start with... have you read some by other authors, and if so, please tell me which ones you liked best and why. Thanks! 

I hate housekeeping and much rather read, and the appearance inside my dwelling proves it. LOL I love Thanksgiving, too, and it was my favorite holiday growing up when there were many more family members gathered around....I've made it 3 years, too, but not for several years, now, and this year, will actually be going to a restaurant....(sigh).... I am not working tomorrow, and other than maybe going to see the new Twilight movie with my neighbor, my main plan is to get some major reading time in. I really enjoyed all the Twilight books, but for many reasons, I didn't think the first movie came even remotely close to capturing the "magic" of the books.....still, the new movie should still be somewhat entertaining......... 

Well, I haven't been home too long from work and errands (okay, yes, another $100 Walmart excursion....damn) and I am starving having only eaten a measly breakfast bar today, so I am off to prepare and devour a meal. Take care...


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Yes, Luv, I pretty much hit my emails in the morning.  By evening, I'm either writing or staring into space waiting for motivation to GET writing!

UF is a pretty broad range, but generally is set in some city/place in our modern world.  I tend to read the mystery/fantasy combos rather than the paranormal romance ones (nothing against those; I like romance as much as the next person, but it's the mystery that keeps me with a series.)  John Levitt used to write mysteries (thrillers) as J.R. Levitt.  Then he started writing the Dog Days series.  There's a great mystery to each one...but there's spooky elements and magic involved.  (The dog doesn't talk.)  Lou, the dog, *does* tell Mason what to do--he barks and yanks on nips Mason's ankles--dog things, but he is *more* than a dog.  Yet enough of just a dog that the story really rocks.  

Anne George...she is just plain, ole, GOOD cozy fun.  The protag is something like 50 or 55--and her sister is always being a pain in the rear, dragging her around to projects...and dead bodies turn up and then there's a mess...just great fun.

My UF?  Well, let's see.  I guess I'm a bit more on the mystery side of things too, now that I think about it.  But you've read "Catch an Honest Thief" so you know there's a "romantic interest" in my novels.    The story is about a young lady that exists on the fringe of society--the part that knows spells exist, werewolves exist and things even more dangerous.  She's an earth witch--she sells magical elixirs to people that need her help.  Only...sometimes, she gets asked to be involved in dangerous things like 'love potions,' a spell she won't touch with a ten-foot witching stick!  But not everyone stays away from such things...which can mean dead bodies turn up...that might have her aura nearby even though she is innocent...


I know all about those 100 dollar walmart excursions.  I'll be headed there for the rest of my turkey preps.  Unless our local grocery beats them on turkey prices!!!

I sure hope you got yourself some decent food--you shouldn't skip meals!!!!  Carry an emergency pack of food (dad says mine looks like an entire picnic for fourteen people.  He never takes food.  But he *always* asks me for food because he knows I'll have some on me!!!)  

Thanks for asking about my work.  You're such a sweetie!!!

Maria


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi Maria,

I hope you are having a good weekend. I would LOVE, LOVE, LOVE to read your urban fantasy story RIGHT NOW! It sounds great! Sounds like a cozy paranormal/UB with elements of romance/mystery.....just one of my favorite things. Be sure to let me know how that submission goes (my fingers are crossed for you) and when it will be available!!!!!  

Thank you for the info on the John Levitt and Ann George books.....I may check them out eventually, but not anytime soon....I've got so much to read, plus picked up a bunch of the freebies (ones that I actually want to read) this week. I have been reading Jayne Ann Krentz/Amanda Quick books for close to 20 years; while there are authors I have read for longer, she is my favorite....about 10 years ago, I started reading the Lynsay Sands/Susan Siezmore/Maggie Shayne vampire/paranormals...I like the humor in those and they are my favorite "escape." I read other similar books/authors and tend to stay away from the darker ones with erotica or wars/battles. I've read most of, if not all, Jude Deveroux, Katherine Stone, Sandra Brown, Mary Higgins Clark, and Nora Roberts books. I do mix that up from time to time with John Grisham, Philip Margolin, Michael Palmer, J. Patterson, David Balducci and others I can't think of at the moment. Sidney Sheldon's earlier books were a big favorite of mine in the past. I loved reading the Harry Potter and Twilight books, too. I guess this gives you a good idea of what my reading tastes are. Now with the kindle, I am really enjoying discovering the indie authors and look forward to someday reading the scifi/fantasy books I have downloaded.  

But alas, I ended up totally derailed yesterday, and not able to read at all....didn't even see the New Moon movie until today. After I finish writing this and lurking a bit on KB and Amazon, I can read until 9pm when I am due at my downstairs neighbor's to watch the Star Trek DVD. This means I may start Executive Lunch right after I finish the one I am close to the end of. Yay!

Can you believe I ended up in Walmart yet AGAIN Yes, it happended today...my friend needed to pick some stuff up there after the movie. This time I spent under $40. With all 4 trips to that store this month, I am really broke. I don't understand it...I don't buy books there anymore, and with all the trips combined, the two most expensive items I purchased were $19.99 and $12.99. Most were food-related items, but of course not all. All the little items add up quickly and I need to stay out of that store - at least for the next 30 days!  SERIOUSLY!!!

Well, I guess I have been rambling quite a bit now. I am off to lurk and then to read my kindle! Take care, enjoy your weekend, and in case we don't "chat" again before Thursday, have a very HAPPY Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Is Executive Lunch the first in a series?


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi Anne,

Yes, Executive Lunch is the first in a planned series.  Book two is under draft.    I'm not sure yet whether I will go the Kindle myself route or try to get an agent to sell it.  I suppose much depends on the aforementioned UF--if that sells, well, I don't know if there will be interest from a publisher in picking up the Sedona series as well.  Either way, I have 3 books in the series planned so far; the second is in draft form already!

Hi Luv!

Yes, that walmart place...you almost have to go through it with your eyes closed, get milk and eggs and leave!!!  A dollar here and a dollar there...

Hey, I'm an Amanda Quick/Krentz fan as well, although I haven't read any in a long time.  I used to read those as soon as they were out.  Just lovely romances, aren't they?  Such quirky characters!  I don't read Nora Roberts, but I do read her J.D. Robb books--have you tried those??  OHGosh, you will love them.  If you haven't tried them, you are in for a treat!  There is an entire thread on J.D. Robb over on the other book thread here at kindleboards. 

I haven't tried the Lynsay Sands/Susan Siezmore/Maggie Shayne vampire/paranormals--guess I will have to give them a looksee!  I hadn't even heard of them.  Perhaps I need to get out more...but not to Walmart!!!

Thanks both of you gals for stopping by to chat!!!

Maria


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Maria: Thank you. I am going buy Exective Lunch it sounds good.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Thank you very much, Anne!!!  I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving to All!

Maria, I am happy to report that while I haven't gotten too far into it, I did start Executive Lunch this past weekend. No time to read more since then, but I am looking forward to reading all of it this weekend! Yes, more high hopes to read and read most of the weekend without being taken into other directions....hee hee. After your book, I plan on reading "Along Came a Demon,", "Favorite", and "Regression" - all which are written by authors who post on KB, and 2 books from commercial authors, too. I don't expect to read all five books this weekend, but it would be nice if I could read at least 3 of the 5.

I have read some of the JD Robb books and most of the Jayne Castle books which are Jayne Ann Krentz's futuristic stories. I need to figure out which books I have read already (I have them in paperback in my "catch-all" room, but my books are not very organized or easily accessible at the moment; the room is a bit crowded right now...sigh) and get the others on Kindle if they are available. If you do read any of the vamp books I mentioned, I think you would like Lynsay Sands best; they have wry humor, quirkier characters, and are the more "cozier" of the vamp authors I mentioned...after one or two, I think you will want to read them all..... They truly do not have to be read in order, but it's probably better to do so anyway...if you go to the Lynsaysands.net website, you will find the correct order for the Argeneau series and some excerpts for the books. Also happy to report, I haven't been to Walmart since Saturday and have no intention of going there or to any other store, for that matter, tomorrow or on the weekend. 

I've been waiting for the kindle update to be delivered to my US Kindle 2, but am getting impatient and have decided if it doesn't happen by 10pm tonight (I should be back home from my Turkey outing by then) I will do the manual install from my PC. Do you have a kindle, yet? If so, did you get the update? If so, do you like the new features?

Take care and have a safe, happy, fun, and filling turkey day!!!


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi Luv!!!!

Happy Thanksgiving to you again too!

I'm sorry; I know you asked about the Kindle previously and I forgot to answer.  No, I don't have one yet!  I'm probably going to wait for the next generation, although I did hear that the update has a couple of features that everyone has been asking for (the PDF thing).  I also hear they finally have an update scheduled for next year with folders, which I think is a no-brainer.  So I'm really glad that they are working on these upgrades and very curious to see what the next gen holds. 

I did download the Kindle for PC.  Been very pleased with it.  It allows me to get some of these cheap books and freebies.  I downloaded a cookbook yesterday and I've got a cozy waiting to be read.  I like this cheaper books idea a lot!

I read Jayne Ann Krentz, but never once found her Jayne Castle titles.  I like futuristic too and I knew she wrote under that name.  Back in the days when I was looking I was bookstore bound--these days, I bet my options are better!  

I'm not planning anymore walmart trips either this weekend.  Planning on staying home and pampering myself (or gardening.  Or cleaning.  Or writing. Or reading...or all of the above!!!)

Thanks for the update.  I hope you have a great weekend!

Maria


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

Hello! I can't believe it's been a week since I last posted. Hope your holiday weekend was great! Mine was good, but busy. I didn't get to read as much as I had hoped to, but I did finish Executive Lunch on Saturday and thought it was an enjoyable, lighthearted cozy! I will post a review over the weekend. I think you did a good job in developing Sedona's character for a series and I loved the humor/dry wit you interjected throughout. Some of her thoughts, along with her family, made me chuckle and LOL a few times, but the interaction in the limo (and just after) really had me cracking up! I will look forward to the next two books in the series.  

Any news on your urban fantasy? Based on the plot description in your earlier post, I really want to read it ASAP!!!  

Sorry you don't have a Kindle yet, but glad you have the Kindle for PC application and can get freebies, some of the reads from other "KB authors," and all other books from Amazon. I feel more "secure" having that PC application, too, in case anything should happen to my kindle so I can read whatever I was in the middle of if I have to wait for a replacement. I picked up the free slow cooking book, too (assuming that's the one you were referring to), and was lucky to get the Cooks Illustrated one when it was free; that one is really wonderful! In a way, having my kindle and discovering the forums has opened up a new world for me.... I never read book reviews before and had never heard of sites like smashwords and fictionwise, and others, and did not know about indie authors and free/low cost books; many I have read are very good. I like being able to send samples of fiction/nonfiction books to preview them... In the past, I found and purchased all fiction paperbacks at Sam's Club and Walmart for years and years. Over the last 6 years, I would buy most nonfiction (pet care, diet/health/self-help, photography, etc.) books (and on occasion, an on sale paperback) from amazon or overstock or B&N. I am loving the whole "kindle experience." I waited until Saturday morning to update my Kindle (manual via pc) and yours was the first book I read a few pages of in landscape mode. Hee hee....while it looked just fine, I don't think I will read in landscape too often, but do think it is very useful when going to any websites with the kindle. The ability to read PDF files is just so-so. For the most part, the text appears way too small for me to read comfortably. Unlike on the PC, you can't change the font size of a PDF on the kindle 2. If the person or publisher who created the PDF book file saved it in a large view (over 150%) or font, then it is readable on the Kindle 2.  

I must thank you; I went to L. Sands site to see how many Jayne Castle books there were and if I read all of them, and discovered there are only 6, including one that was released in late August.... I had missed this last release since I now skip the book section in Walmart and Sam's if I am in a hurry (haven't bought a DTB for myself since June and only look to see which books are now out and then go home and get them on my Kindle). So thank you; if it wasn't for this thread, I may not have realized there was a 6th book for a long time. Of course, I just 1-clicked so it's on my kindle now. I know I have read 4 of the 5 others, so I guess I should send myself a sample of the one I am not sure of; it may be easier than trying to find the books in my catch-all room. The Jayne Castle books are slightly lighter than the JD Robb books I have read, and they have Dust Bunnies (futuristic pets). Amazon has the books priced at $6.39. If you are already a JAK fan, I am sure you will like the J. Castle books.

Take care........


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi Luv!!!

I am soooooooooooooo happy to hear you liked Executive Lunch!!!!!  I'm also thrilled to hear that you laughed.  Humor can be...so personal!  As my husband says, 'You think you're funny..."


No news on the UF.  But really, I don't expect to hear back until after the holidays.  Everyone is swamped this time of year.  It's like we're running on half throttle.  

I've heard there is a size problem with the PDF files.  Maybe in some cases, the PDF can be made larger.  I  bought an ebook that was PDF once--and it had such small fonts, I wrote the publisher and asked for a larger font copy.  They sent it right away!!!

I love Cooks Illustrated.  That is just an excellent magazine.  I have a subscription, but will probably change it to online.  Much easier to find recipes.  Yes, I got the slow cooker one.  I do quite a bit of cooking in my slow cooker--nothing as fancy as the recipes I looked at in that book, but that doesn't mean I can't learn!!!

Oooh, I'm glad you found the Jayne Castle books!  That is good news.  I love it when I find a stash of books that I didn't know about.  I'll have to go and check them out.  Not that I will have any time to read between now and new year's but that does not stop me from adding to the pile!!!!

Thank you so much for writing and letting me know you enjoyed Exec Lunch.  I really appreciate your thoughtfulness.  It just makes my day!

Maria


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

You are welcome, Maria. I am glad I made _you_ smile.  I posted a review of the book today.
I counted 34 samples of books on my kindle today (20 unread), so I started reading some of them and then 1-clicking to buy some of them, so I had to stop. I am also trying to catch up on some very necessary housework and some other things, too, so this will be a short post.... Take care and enjoy your weekend!


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Luv!

Thank you so much for taking time to post a review!  I loved it!  Really great to see it out there.

Housework.  Hmm.  Yes, I have that...

Let me know how you like Along Came a Demon (mentioned in an earlier post). I have a sample downloaded of that, but haven't gotten to it yet.  It sounds quite good...

Thanks again!

Maria


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

You are welcome, Maria. Writing reviews is very new to me; I don't think I am too good at it....I don't want to repeat the book summary and I do want to keep them brief, so I think I did okay there in that regard. I have meaning write some for Trish Lamoree's two books, too....perhaps one of these days. Since the kindle, I am not very good at time management anymore....

I actually bought Along Came a Demon months ago, and really meant to read it, but sort of let it slip through the twilight zone of my mind....seeing the second Whispering book is now available reminded me.... I actually started it yesterday, and while only 25% through, I like it. It seems like a cozy (so far, but this remains to be seen) paranormal mystery with a unique take on things...it also seems like the kind of book I would normally read in one or two sessions (like yours) if I had TIME. Anyway, I do think you would like it. As of yesterday afternoon (after I started reading the book), I was then persuaded into helping a friend with a project, and will be doing so after work all this week, so virtually no time to read anything but the KB and Amazon forums....LOL I also need to get organized with all Christmas gift purchases, wrapping, and packaging for mailing across the country...agh!!!!

Do you have another job in addition to your writing?


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Luv, you do a great job with the reviews.  It's really a wonderful help to any of us when you post your thoughts out there.  Personally I prefer the reviews that don't bother with a summary.  I like a friendly tone that tells me whether the person liked the book or not and points out if it is funny or serious or scary.  Much as I don't like the star ratings, they do give me a quick overview (I hate giving them myself.  They need half stars...)

Thanks for your thoughts on Along Comes a Demon.  I don't think I've even downloaded a sample; I'll go grab one!  I know what you mean about reading time.  Nov and Dec are just not months filled with reading!!!!

Happy Holidays and Happy Projects!!!

Maria

Edit:  Forgot to answer your question about a day job--yup!  I have a couple actually and have done a multitude of jobs.  I used to work in the computer industry full time ad a project manager, an engineer and a tech writer.  When I quit that about 7 years ago, I worked in a library for two years.  This allowed me more time to write, but strangely, it was a rather stressful job.  Then I taught English as a second language for several years (and still do that on a contract basis).


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi Maria,

Thank you for the kinds words about reviews and, yes, I do think they need half stars or at least one more star in my opinion. I wasn't feeling feeling well most of this past week; lots of bad headaches, low focus, low energy and feeling like my heart was beating too fast. I do feel better today and I do have a doctor's appointment later this month. I had a routine blood test last month (but not with my regular doctor), and the day before Thanksgiving I was told my cholesterol was 286 and the ratio was poor and oddly, I am <4 for vitamin D, with normal being 20 to 100. I wasn't too upset at first, but now I think it got to me and maybe what I was feeling this week was all psychosomatic. I couldn't finish my friend's project, either, but will have to do so tomorrow.  

You have an interesting work background. So you worked in the computer industry - why am I not surprised? *wink, wink*      I often imagined that I would love working in a library....but I know imagining and reality are not always the same....why did you find it stressful? Was it having to remind children to behave? Having to answer the same questions over and over until you thought you would scream? Was it constantly putting books back in their proper place day after day? Was it the paperwork and/or all the shipping & receiving? Was it organizing and coordinating special events? Was it having sub par clerks or assistants? Was it budget related? Or none of the above? 

Did you get the sample for Along Came a Demon? I did not finish it yet, but I did go ahead and buy the sequel. I may finish it tonight. I did read a bunch of samples today, deleted a few, added a few to the wish list, and also purchased a few, of course. LOL 

Off to catch up on KB and Amazon news....{and procrastinating on my friend's project which I decided to save (oh, alright - put off) for tomorrow}...enjoy the rest of your weekend!


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Oh you poor thing.  I hate to have to welcome you to the cholesterol club...time to eat oatmeal!!!!  It really does help, but a lot of people don't like oatmeal.  I've started putting it in meatballs and meatloaf instead of breadcrumbs!  I grind oats up and use it in place of flour in some recipes (like for pancakes).  Bother!!!  But I brought mine down and also my husband improved his.  He had to bring his BP down--too much salt, so we hit the fruit pretty hard.  It took about 6 weeks.  It's not so bad after the first 4 our so.  It helps if you like oatmeal or oats of some sort.  They have these funny oats from the UK that are pretty good but you have to cook them in a slow cooker.  Then I had to modify my chocolate chip cookie recipe to add more oats in place of the flour...

I do hope you get to feeling better.  Did they check your Thyroid?  Make sure they check that.  The heart racing/funny rhythm could be thyroid.  Easy fix though and very inexpensive, like taking a vitamin.

Oh, the library.  You would think it would be low stress, wouldn't you  But NO.  None of the things you guessed.  We had these two bosses.  I'd be working away, checking books out for patrons and suddenly I'd feel eyeballs on me.  When I got done, I'd look behind me and there she was, peering at me over her reading glasses.  Watching.  Then every month, we got a folder on our desks with a list of mistakes we made!  It was crazy!  There would be a little list with a percentage of mistakes for the month!!!  The other boss was a little different. Instead of peering at us over those glasses, she'd follow.  I'd go out to the stacks to find a book or put one away and turn around and there she would be..."walking by."  It was weird.  Of course, mostly it just made me laugh because I just thought they were a little crazy, but the most terrible of all...I was not allowed to recommend books I liked!!!!  I was quite often in trouble for this (my file was rather full of these misdemeanors.)  The library boss believed that we had to have a librarian degree to recommend books.  Of course...it is not possible for me to not talk about books.  So a little girl would ask me if I liked a book she was checking out.  If I had read the book, of course I would tell her my opinion (usually yes, or I hadn't read it.)  But I was not supposed to do this because if the little girl didn't like the book, the bosses were afraid there would be a complaint against me.  Ummm...


Silliness.  And I never did learn to not prattle on and on about books.    But I did learn a lot about books, publishing, and the sheer number of books that go through a library system so it was good for me.  And I made some new friends and I read a LOT of good books!!!!

Feel better soon!!!

Maria


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

Maria, your tale of the two stalker bosses had me cracking up. I would hate that, too. They sounded creepy and kind of 1984-ish.  And thinking someone without a librarian degree can not recommend books or give an opinion - oh my - how awful. I could see a rule for not giving unsolicited recommendations, but if library patrons ask, they are looking for an opinion...just like if they ask at a bookstore for book recommendations or a movie recommendation at a video store. And a monthly log of all your "infractions"......whoa..... but at least some of the time there was worthwhile, despite the stalker bosses. I, too, have a hard time not "prattling" on about books to people who are interested. One of my friends is a speed reader of sorts, and we do have many authors in common, but she gets ALL her books from the library and doesn't think she needs a kindle....we no longer live in same state, but I'd like to think I could change her mind if she ever saw my kindle.   

Thanks for the empathy and advice about my cholesterol. I never heard about oatmeal being good for that. Very interesting. How are the meatballs and meatloaf with oatmeal instead of flour...would most people notice the difference? It really doesn't sound that bad at all. I have heard about omega something or other. I LOVE oatmeal raisin cookies (with or without choc. chips or m&m's added) - does that count Despite collecting cookbooks, I haven't really been cooking much lately (like say the last 5 years) at all. I do eat a lot of tuna fish, romaine/spinach salads, some fruit, Chinese food, pizza, veggies, bagels, peanut butter, and shrimp. Some chicken, some salmon, and very little red meat. Yeah, I know....gonna have to cut down on the shrimp....and probably chocolate, too. But if I have to take Lipitor or one of those, I won't have to watch as carefully, will I? LOL  No problem with the thyroid, so that is good. I really think I was just anxious and stressed last week and I did feel much better this weekend.  

Have a great week! Talk soon........


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi Luv,

I grind the oatmeal with my food processor--no one has noticed a difference!  In fact, I think the texture is smoother than breadcrumbs so I actually like the meatballs better.  Tonight we're having roasted chicken--stuffed with bread stuffing--and about 3/4 cup oatmeal!  I did that at thanksgiving and no one could tell the difference at all.  So I sneak in ground oats a lot and it seems to have helped.  We do eat oatmeal about 2 or 3 times a week and also unsalted sunflower seeds, cashews and almonds.  From your diet, it could be whole grains that are missing because it doesn't seem all that unhealthy.  Certainly can't hurt to add some nice healthy unsalted nuts or pumpkin seeds!  I don't like bread much, and I really don't like weird grain bread, so I found other ways to put oats into my diet.  I make a lot of desserts with oats...now that really works for me!!!

I'll probably do a cholesterol post to my blog today or tomorrow because one of the online groups over at Amazon has been discussing cholesterol lately (we're supposed to be discussing mystery books, but you aren't the only one with high C!)  So I'll make up a list of things where I've been sneaking in oatmeal...

Time for dinner!!!

Maria


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions and advice! I just saw the posting on your blog, too, and copied it so I could print it out as a reminder...Good ideas....BUT I really don't cook a lot lately -that may have to change - I do, however, already get plenty of dark chocolate morsel goodies...hee hee. I did mention ground oats subbing for flour/bread crumbs to two people. One of them knew that this helps lower Cholesterol, but feels "ugh and yuck about it," and the other told me she already does it, and she says she and her husband can taste the difference, but like it better. I think it's a great idea and will have to try it in some things. 

My time consuming "help my friend" project was finally completed! Now to get those Xmas gifts sorted, packaged, and mailed to the East Coast friends. With downgraded finances, I had to go small. I saw your "Under $10 gift ideas" post on your blog....this is sort of in line with that. I bought inexpensive accessory scarves last month; some at Burlington's and some elsewhere. Most were $7 or $8.... I am mailing them, along with a flat, lightweight Xmas ornament, in small padded mailing evelopes. I am also adding one or two individually-wrapped Ghiradelli peppermint bark chocolate squares. Think of all the $ I am saving on shipping this year! So, low-cost gifts, but better than none, and those scarves are so popular this year. (I did have to buy two for myself, though, but that's how I got the idea in the first place    )

Happy Writing, Happy Reading, Happy Cooking, and Happy Holidays!!!


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

I do like the oats better in the meatballs for sure.  The texture is different and the meatballs hold together a lot better.  I don't make meatloaf, but I hear the same thing is true for meatloaf.  

Sounds like you are doing GREAT on the Christmas presents!  Your friends will be so pleased!!!  My friend just sent me a Calendar--with pictures she took herself!  I just LOVE it.  All year she took pix of flowers and collected little sayings.  She turned it into a nice little desk calendar for me!  I asked her if she stole the idea from my website!  She wouldn't confess.  But I just love the flowers.  She did such a nice job; the photos are so bright and cheery.

The xmas ornament is a very good idea.  I'll have to add that to my list for next year.  I hadn't thought of that...the chocolates--excellent.  Can't have too many of those!

You eat some good oatmeal and have yourself some great holidays!!!!

Maria


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Kindlers and Kindleboards:

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!  Thank you all for making me feel welcome, for your advice, your help and your friendship.  May you have a wonderful holiday and a great New Year to look forward to.

Maria


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Maria - I love cozy mysteries and will check yours out! 

I am newer than you are to this site. I am glad you posted a link to this site over on Amazon.

Thanks for leading me here.

Jenna


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Jenna,

Glad you found Kindleboards!  I just saw your post for your book--excellent!  Welcome.  Pull up a topic and a cup of coffee!  It's a fun place around here.

Maria


----------



## karij123 (Dec 27, 2009)

I got my first Kindle for Christmas, and immediately checked out this forum.  My first full downloaded book was Executive Lunch and I thoroughly enjoyed it!  I thought the characters were a hoot (I particularly love Sally), and thought I had it figured out several times, only to be surprised at the real culprit.  It was a quick read, or maybe it was just that I couldn't put it down. 

I look forward to the next in the series.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

karij123 said:


> I got my first Kindle for Christmas, and immediately checked out this forum. My first full downloaded book was Executive Lunch and I thoroughly enjoyed it! I thought the characters were a hoot (I particularly love Sally), and thought I had it figured out several times, only to be surprised at the real culprit. It was a quick read, or maybe it was just that I couldn't put it down.
> 
> I look forward to the next in the series.


Karij, You have SOOOOOOOO made my day!!! Thank you for taking the time to tell me the story of how you bought "Lunch" and for letting me know you enjoyed it. It's such a thrill to hear from readers. I'm hard at work on the second one--I hope it's a good or even better than the first!!!

Thank you again.

Maria


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

I hope it's not too late to wish all my friends at Kindleboards a VERY happy, healthy and wonderful NEW Year!!!!

(running a bit behind.  Working on a giant plot hole...)

Maria


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Back at cha -  
You'll probably figure out the solution around 2:00 a.m. while rolling over or when you are in the shower. That's when it happens to me.

Good luck with it!

Jenna


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm somewhat certain there are not too many Nook lurkers here...but since you never can tell, I'd like to mention that Executive Lunch is now available at B&N--with the correct cover!!!

So if you do happen to have the Nook and are pining for something to read, here it is at B&N!

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Executive-Lunch/Maria-E-Schneider/e/2940000719565/?itm=2&USRI=maria+schneider


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Feel pretty lucky and thankful--Executive Lunch has made a couple of Amazon Hot Seller categories:

Hot New Comic

and

Hot New Adventures

Sage also made the top 50 under ghost stories this week!~!!

Thank you to everyone who bought a copy!

Maria


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Going to be traveling for the next week or so!!!  Y'all hold down the fort and don't forget about me!  I'll be back...

Maria


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Finally! The second in the Sedona series is off to the first Beta reader! I do believe that manuscript overstayed its welcome on my desk.  After "Executive Retention" makes it through Beta 1, I'll have some changes to make. Then I have another beta reader and two proofreaders.

So while we're still a ways from actual publication, I'm on target for a June/July release!

I've also had a short story accepted and published at OverMyDeadBody.com:

http://www.overmydeadbody.com/sand.htm

It's a free read (the text runs over the page in Firefox, but looks good in Internet explorer. I haven't tried other browsers.) If anyone would like a downloadable version for their Kindle, let me know and I will generate one. Otherwise, just visit the online magazine and enjoy.

Maria


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

The latest Kindle version of Executive Lunch now has a "Book Summary" at the beginning of the book (per reader suggestions on another thread!)    Thanks to Ellen O'Connell and her book "Rottweiler Rescue" for the inspiration!

Maria
P.S.  The smashwords.com version lacks this feature as I had *just* finished an update to that book and it is now submitted to the distribution channels.  When it has filtered out to the various channels where it is missing, I'll do the update for the book summary.  Any future updates to my other titles will include a summary of the book (back book description) to make it easier to remember!


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Getting close...I'm going to be releasing a collection of short stories (A compilation of Max Killian Investigations--"Get Smart" meets "Ghost Busters") late this month.  I'll be posting a new thread, asking for help choosing the cover...watch for it.  I plan to run the cover poll around April 15th!!!


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Tracking Magic is released and in the wild...so now starts the push for the sequel to Executive Lunch--Executive Retention!!!  I expect to release Executive Retention in late June--after a cover contest, of course!!!

Happy reading everyone!

Maria


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Well, I loved "Tracking Magic," and I said so in my Amazon review. Maria, I don't know how your brain is wired, but you come up with some of the most creative and original fantasy/mystery stories I've read, and you blend the two genres perfectly.

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

JimC1946 said:


> Well, I loved "Tracking Magic," and I said so in my Amazon review. Maria, I don't know how your brain is wired, but you come up with some of the most creative and original fantasy/mystery stories I've read, and you blend the two genres perfectly.
> 
> Keep 'em coming!


Thanks Jim! I don't know how my brain is wired either...might be a lose plug in there in a couple of places...


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

MariaESchneider said:


> Thanks Jim! I don't know how my brain is wired either...might be a loose plug in there in a couple of places...


You know I'm not about to touch that.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

MariaESchneider said:


> Tracking Magic is released and in the wild...so now starts the push for the sequel to Executive Lunch--Executive Retention!!! I expect to release Executive Retention in late June--after a cover contest, of course!!!
> 
> Happy reading everyone!
> 
> Maria


Thank goodness! I just finished Executive Lunch and I NEED to know what happens next...


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Big THANKS, Andra!  Really appreciate the encouragement.  Perfect timing, too.  

Maria


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Andra said:


> I just finished Executive Lunch and I NEED to know what happens next...


That makes at least two of us!


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks, Jim!!!!


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Next week, I'll be starting a brand new thread--for Executive Retention!!!  The cover poll for the second in the series will run over at my blog for a week or two (depending on how many suggestions come my way!)  Then, Executive Retention will be released in the wild!!!


Be on the lookout and stop by the blog and help me choose the cover for the next Sedona O'Hala adventure!!!


Maria
www.BearMountainBooks.com


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

MariaESchneider said:


> Be on the lookout and stop by the blog and help me choose the cover for the next Sedona O'Hala adventure!!!


Will do!

Jim


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi Maria,

I am really looking forward to the Executive Retention cover vote and the book release!


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks Luv and Jim!!!

I'm really excited about it coming out soon.  I hope you love it as much as I do!!!

Maria


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Congratulations on the sequel!


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Thank you, Imogen!!!  

I'm still doing some last minute tweaking with formatting (ugh) and fussing with the covers, but...it does feel good to be this close, that is for sure!!!!

I love the moon shot on your cover btw.  Did you take it yourself?

Maria


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

The sequel to Executive Lunch is now available at Amazon and Smashwords:

Here's the blurb for Executive Retention:



> After solving one case of corporate crime, Sedona expected to get her peaceful life back. Problem: She is still a manager at Strandfrost, and there is still rampant jealousy over her promotion. Is the danger of being railroaded by her not-so-illustrious colleagues worse than taking a new undercover job from Steve Huntington?
> 
> Crooks are coming out of the woodwork and family troubles are stewing. Sedona needs to keep her sanity intact, piece together mismatched clues and dodge more than one stray bullet. If she can manage all of that, maybe she'll have time to figure out whether her love life stands a chance.






















Let the reading begin!

Maria


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I loved "Executive Lunch." I've already downloaded "Executive Retention," and I'm looking forward to reading it and finding out what further mischief Sedona O'Hala is up to.


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

Yay! "Early Release" ha ha ha.... I just bought the book (from Amazon) and will start reading later today.
Congratulations, again, on this sequel.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks Luv--you are wonderful!  I hope you enjoy the heck out of the story!    

I'm hard at work on my next secret project...unrelated and down a different corridor...Under Witch Moon.

Maria


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

Maria, me thinks you just let the cat out of the bag so to speak and your project is not so secret anymore, so PLEASE, do tell us more about Under Witch Moon - I LOVE the title! Is this the book we "spoke" of once before, maybe in an earlier post on this thread (I am too lazy to look now) - sort of a cozy paranormal/urban fantasy?

I was not able to read yesterday afternoon as anticipated *sigh.* I was on only on page 2 when my phone rang and then....I don't know what happened, but never got back...but I did start reading again this morning and am 20% into the story now and, once again, am planning to read most of the day. 20% was enough to provide a few chuckles and smirks already, so as soon as I finish checking KB posts and some emails, back to reading I will be.........

I hope you have an awesome day!


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

LuvMyKindle said:


> Maria, me thinks you just let the cat out of the bag so to speak and your project is not so secret anymore, so PLEASE, do tell us more about Under Witch Moon - I LOVE the title! Is this the book we "spoke" of once before, maybe in an earlier post on this thread (I am too lazy to look now) - sort of a cozy paranormal/urban fantasy?
> 
> I was not able to read yesterday afternoon as anticipated *sigh.* I was on only on page 2 when my phone rang and then....I don't know what happened, but never got back...but I did start reading again this morning and am 20% into the story now and, once again, am planning to read most of the day. 20% was enough to provide a few chuckles and smirks already, so as soon as I finish checking KB posts and some emails, back to reading I will be.........
> 
> I hope you have an awesome day!


Ooooh no, you'll not get any more secrets out of me!!! You already guessed that the project is the one we spoke about once before!!! No, no, my lips are sealed!!! Maaaaybe after I have some idea how the artwork is going to go...maaaaybe then I'll think about leaking a possible release date of November. BUT until I have more on the artwork, I can't start setting release dates. There's tons of work yet to be done!!!

But. I do have goals set...if all goes well...


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

Hmmm... your lips may be sealed but it seems your fingers are just a typin' and talkin' away.........LOL 
So let's see....if the book has already been written and edited and you just need to create the artwork and perhaps have a cover vote (cover votes are fun!), it could be earlier than November, right? Maybe September? Hee hee hee   I'll just keep my fingers crossed and try not to bug you about it (much)  

Just so you know, I finished Executive Retention early this evening and really, really enjoyed it!  
I posted a review on Amazon not too long afterwards, and saw a little while ago that it has already appeared. Whoot! I was the first to post a review...what fun! 

So I am curious - how many of Sedona's family characters and IT managers/geeks are based on people you know in real life? In both books, most of them sound and seem very real and I know (and/or have known) people like some of Sedona's co-workers and her sister-in-law. Seriously, I am not exaggerating. Sadly though, my brother is not nearly as helpful, caring or protective as Sedona's is.  

Oh...one more thing: What the heck are Kolaches, frozen or otherwise? The kindle's dictionary did not recognize this word, and neither do I.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Maria may beat me to it, but a kolache is a pastry, usually a sweeter dough filled with different stuff - jams, jellies, fruit type stuff. They can also be bread rolls filled with meats or cheeses. Here's the link to a wikipedia article that has some photos: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kolache


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Re: Kolaches:  Andra has it correct--meat filled bun (around here usually a sausage or ham/cheese roll.)  They are also quite common as a dessert/snack with cream cheese and/or jelly.  My sister in law ASKED me what they were when she read it.  I *almost* put in a more descriptive passage, but I figured maybe SIL didn't get out much and EVERYONE ate kolaches every chance they got because they are GOOD.  Turns out that not everyone is as much a foodie as I am, huh.  Who knew?  (Besides SIL...)

Luv, THANK YOU SO MUCH for the review!!!  I dread getting over that "no review" hump.  It really made my day to see your comments out there.  Of course it helps that you liked the book!!!

Real life...hmm.  Some of my characters started out with a specific quality or two from someone I know.  But some are complete figments.  Most of them are a combination of attributes from here and there that I need for a given character. The guy with the burned hole in his pants  The hole was real.  So was the dryer story.  But so far as I know he never played computer games.  He may have, I don't think I ever asked.  :>)  I *still* can't quite believe he wore those pants now and then.  He was a lot older in real life than in the story as well.  As for Elvis...well.  You've met him, haven't you?  

Don't worry.  My brothers aren't nearly as helpful as Sedona's brothers either.  

Re: Early release:  Are you crazed!!!!!!  "Just need to create artwork" she says...yikes!!!

Seriously though, I don't think this one will go early.  So long as I have it around there will always be time for One More Edit. I do plan a cover poll at this point.  But again...someone Just needs to create artwork...!

Maybe I'll post the blurb for Under Witch Moon...

Maria


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Whoops.  Was trying to get the first post of this thread...ignore this and please return to your regular programming...


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi All,

A belated "thank you" to Andra and Maria for the explanation and link for kolaches. Some of them sound very good, and similar to other food-filled pastries from other cultures/ethnic groups, but I have never heard of them or seen them for sale in any bakery or store anywhere. The link showed a "New York Style" raspberry-filled kolache. I am from NY and never saw/heard of one, and neither have the 10 NY/NJ friends and family I have asked about this since Sunday. I've been living in Las Vegas for 17 years, and have yet to see them here; at least not by that name....oh well....I sure don't need the extra calories at this stage of my life....yet, I can't help thinking how nice it would be to enjoy a kolache with a k-cup coffee........

You are very welcome for the book review, Maria. It was a fun read, or I would not have been able to read it practically straight through in just one morning/afternoon. I really think people who liked the first book in the series, as well as all new kindle owners who come across it, will like it, too! 

From your book, yes, I have worked with a few "Elvis" types - ugh! It's the sister-in-law type that really gets me. I have known (and still know) a few women like that. Somehow, they are brilliant and organized in their work life and actually have very complex jobs, but speak to them out of the work environment, and they are so ditzy and "out there" will illogical thoughts and blinders on, one wonders how they can survive an hour outside of their home, much less accomplish anything at all. Truly amazing! LOL 

Take care...

P.S. Are you happy I refrained from bugging you about your new project in this post?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

My grandmother (she was Polish) made kolache; hers were very dainty pastries with raspberry or apricot filling.  Yummy!!!

Betsy


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> My grandmother (she was Polish) made kolache; hers were very dainty pastries with raspberry or apricot filling. Yummy!!!
> 
> Betsy


I don't suppose you have that recipe lying around anywhere... Not that I'm very good at bread/pastry, but that doesn't stop me from trying!!!

Luv,

You aaaalmost made it through the post without mentioning other books, didn't you

That's really hilarious that you know Brenda (sister-in-law) types. They can make you a little batty, I agree!!! And people think I make this stuff up...



As for the Elvis types. Yeah, ugh. Ran into a few too many of those!!!!

Maria


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

Betsy, do you make the kolache, too?

Well, since I could not find any kolache in these parts, I treated myself to a gourmet carmel sticky nut bun/danish type thing today. It was yummy enough to carry me through to the next time a sweet craving hits me........

Maria, the people I was thinking of are actually a bit worse than "Brenda" is, and one is great in the cooking department; the other one is hit or miss concerning the food she makes for our "bring-a-dish" get togethers and bbq's -it can be very rewarding or extremely risky, and good or bad, one should never ask what all the ingredients were....


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

LuvMyKindle said:


> Betsy, do you make the kolache, too?
> 
> Well, since I could not find any kolache in these parts, I treated myself to a gourmet carmel sticky nut bun/danish type thing today. It was yummy enough to carry me through to the next time a sweet craving hits me........
> 
> Maria, the people I was thinking of are actually a bit worse than "Brenda" is, and one is great in the cooking department; the other one is hit or miss concerning the food she makes for our "bring-a-dish" get togethers and bbq's -it can be very rewarding or extremely risky, and good or bad, one should never ask what all the ingredients were....


I'm hoping Betsy makes the kolaches too and wants to share the recipe....  No really, just post it here in the thread. OT is more than ok for food...

Luv, I'm really glad you know a Brenda type. One of my beta readers mentioned they thought Brenda was quite improbable...and no one was really like that...but I know a few Brenda personalities, ESPECIALLY the food ones. Not only do you not want to know the ingredients, you don't want to know the substitutions! That's where they really get into trouble...oh you used cool whip instead of whipping cream to make...pudding from scratch Interesting...is that why it congealed that way? Or is there something else you aren't telling us...

You didn't know what Oleo was so you just LEFT IT OUT So that would be why the brownies are hard as a brick and flat...and the pan is ruined... (Oleo is the old name for margarine. Yeah. Kinda necessary. My brother did this one. Seriously.)

Interestingly enough, I think I mentioned this earlier, another lady wrote me and wanted MORE Brenda. She LOVED Brenda's character and was hoping to see her in book 2. THANKFULLY Brenda already had a starring part so I didn't have to add her in. Isn't it funny how sometimes a side character steals the show?

Maria


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

Just checking in to say hi. How are sales for Executive Retention so far? I hope it's selling well.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks Luv!  So far so good!  I am preeeeety sure your review is responsible for its success! 

Did I say thank you for the lovely review  Well, let me repeat myself.  Thank you for the lovely review!  You know how much a review means to us fledgling authors (and probably to non-fledgling ones too for all I know!!!)

Maria


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

I am so glad sales of Executive Retention are going well! You are welcome for the review, and your post was so sweet, but you probably have a following of fans from your other books (which I have also enjoyed very much) so I am not taking the credit for your book sales. LOL

BTW, are you planning more in the Executive series? You know, working simultaneously and multi-tasking or just in between your other projects such as the cover art for Under Witch Moon, and the new cover for Catch an Honest Thief?

Do you have big plans for this weekend?

Happy July 4th to all!


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

LuvMyKindle said:


> I am so glad sales of Executive Retention are going well! You are welcome for the review, and your post was so sweet, but you probably have a following of fans from your other books (which I have also enjoyed very much) so I am not taking the credit for your book sales. LOL
> 
> BTW, are you planning more in the Executive series? You know, working simultaneously and multi-tasking or just in between your other projects such as the cover art for Under Witch Moon, and the new cover for Catch an Honest Thief?
> 
> ...


Hi Luv! But if I don't give you credit for sales...who can I blame if they are bad? 

Okay, might have to take the responsibility from your shoulders there...

I am supposed to be working on Under Witch Moon. Turns out I guess I wasn't quite tired of Sedona. I've gone and buried myself in the plot of...Executive Sick Days (tentative title...) Yes, yes, I know. Just a few paragraphs, a couple of scenes...then I'll be on my way again. I have an artist started on the cover for Under Witch Moon so that should save me two weeks right there...



No big plans for the weekend unless you count trying to highlight my hair (ahem. This did not go well the previous two times. We are really talking damage-control here.) Cleaning (bother!) and some cooking. Yes, of course there will be some cooking!! I never miss a holiday. Not where the food is concerned...

Happy Fourth everyone!! And to those serving, especially those away from home, Thank You, God Bless You and Come Home Safely!

Maria


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

Ha ha ha to the first part of what you wrote in your last post. (I can't figure out how to copy/quote from the earlier post---I am a complete dummy today)

Thanks for the project(s) update. Executive Sick Days is a wickedly wonderful and clever title - love it!!! I did not realize you were already working on a sequel; good to know and more to look forward to! And of course, I am glad to hear that the cover art for Under Witch Moon is under way....

Highlights can be very tricky to do at home - especially if you are doing it yourself, without anyone to help - I used to dye my brunette hair (to cover incoming grey roots at home), but when I decided to get highlights a few years ago, I started going back to the salons and forking over the $$$. Now I have dark, blond, _*and*_ grey roots to cover up so I must keep paying and spending and paying and spending *sigh.* Care to share your damage-control stories? LOL Well, I do hope it went well this time. 

Enjoy the rest of the holiday weekend and the good eats!


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Years ago I used to highlight my hair.  I got tired of the expense and stopped.  Then one day about a year ago, I got a bright idea to do it myself (I had done it myself a few times in the old days.)  I knew what product I liked, I knew the timing...piece of cake, right

Hmm.  Somehow it didn't really highlight.  I wasn't sure what happened.  So I waited a few months and tried again.  Tried a different product.  Uh-oh.  BIG mistake.  I got highlights all right.  If you call white hair highlights.  YIKES.  So I waited a couple of months.  I used the same brand as the first time, but a product that would 'let you put highlights right where you want them."  The idea was that I would highlight some in-between spots to blend in those...shocking white spots all over my head.  Problem:  It didn't work.  The stuff dried on my hair before it really lightened much.  I left it in the maximum allowed time according the the chart.  We'll call it...bronze because that sounds better than orange, don't you think  

So here I am today, having decided to go with a NEW method and the ORIGINAL product...where I try to get the spots I want and not others and...

Fine.  So I look like a calico cat.  What's the big deal?  Lots of people like calico cats.  I happen to be one of those people.  I just...didn't mean to emulate them *quite* so closely.

Thank God I'm a Kindle writer.  There is no way I could do paper book signings looking like this. Hmph.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Well, I finished "Executive Retention" and posted my 5-star review on Amazon. I enjoyed it very much, even more than "Executive Lunch."

You've created a great character in Sedona O'Hala.



Spoiler



But when is she going to get laid?



I'm being too naughty.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Jim!!!  This is a family channel!!!!!!  Shame!!!

(The review is...awesome.  You are wonderful.  I am so glad you enjoyed the book. Thank you for taking the time to review it!!!)

Maria


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Maria, I apologize for the language. Of course I meant when is Sedona going to take the trip to Hawaii that Steve has been promising so she can step off the plane and get lei'ed.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

JimC1946 said:


> Maria, I apologize for the languauge. Of course I meant when is Sedona going to take the trip to Hawaii that Steve has been promising so she can step off the plane and get lei'ed.


Yeah, sure. You who had not a single error in your book, just suddenly can't spell...uh-huh. Not buyin' it!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Well, that's my story and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi Calico! Thanks for sharing those amusing experiences with us. (and thanks for the laughs.) You know, these days when it comes to hair styles, almost anything goes, so who knows - you may just start a new hair fashion/style - The Calico Look or Calico Colors.    If you are not satisfied with the DIY hair color experiments and don't want to spend a lot for a hair/color stylist, you might consider looking into some of the cosmetology/hair styling schools in your area; they usually have a salon that is open to the public for "almost-grad" students to get their clinical hours. They do charge you, but super, super low prices; and they always have experienced supervisors overseeing everything, especially the color/highlighting processes. I went to one when I started getting highlights a few years ago and was very happy until the last girl; she gave me low-lights and I thought it was too dark; she took too long, and she got a bit carried away with a trim and cut too much length off the back of my long hair - overall, not terrible, but I was annoyed at the time and went to a friend's stylist after that. 

Jim - you are very funny!


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm reading "Executive Lunch" now, and I'm really enjoying it!


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

GreenThumb said:


> I'm reading "Executive Lunch" now, and I'm really enjoying it!


GreenThumb! (Love that name),

I hope you enjoy it all the way through. Thanks for stopping by to tell me you were reading and liking it. Happy dance!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh no, Maria. I forgot to post here when I finished _Executive Lunch_. I really enjoyed the book. Your Sedona O'Hala is a great character. Hoping to read _Executive Retention_ very soon.


----------



## stacydan (Jul 20, 2009)

Just finished Executive Lunch - Loved it!  I was laughing so hard so many times, I'm glad no one was on the treadmill next to me, lol!  I've already bought Executive Retention and can't wait to see what Sedona manages to get herself into next!


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

stacydan said:


> Just finished Executive Lunch - Loved it! I was laughing so hard so many times, I'm glad no one was on the treadmill next to me, lol! I've already bought Executive Retention and can't wait to see what Sedona manages to get herself into next!


Stacy--

You certainly know how to make an author's day, don't you? 

Thank you!!!!!

Maria


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Maria, I noticed that "Executive Retention" is today's "Frugal Kindle Book Pick" on the Kindle review. They know a good deal when they see it.

http://kindlereader.blogspot.com/

Way to go!


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

JimC1946 said:


> Maria, I noticed that "Executive Retention" is today's "Frugal Kindle Book Pick" on the Kindle review. They know a good deal when they see it.
> 
> http://kindlereader.blogspot.com/
> 
> Way to go!


That is waaay cool. It's possible that I wrote and asked how one got to be in such a fine spot after seeing your book listed there...it's wonderful to be in such fine company!


----------



## stacydan (Jul 20, 2009)

I hope you are working on another Sedona mystery!  I just loved it when she was arguing that one guy could not have stolen a million dollars because he had a bad dryer than burned holes in his pants.  Can't argue with Sedona logic!


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

stacydan said:


> I hope you are working on another Sedona mystery! I just loved it when she was arguing that one guy could not have stolen a million dollars because he had a bad dryer than burned holes in his pants. Can't argue with Sedona logic!


Aw, thank you so much!! I saw the review you posted--THANK YOU. It's a wonderful review. Made my weekend. I really appreciate you taking time to send me feedback and post a review.

You are the best!!!!

  

Maria


----------



## karencantwell (Jun 17, 2010)

Way to go on Frugal Book Pick, Maria! Just finished Executive Lunch and can't wait to start Retention. I just love Sedona - she keeps me laughing.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

karencantwell said:


> Way to go on Frugal Book Pick, Maria! Just finished Executive Lunch and can't wait to start Retention. I just love Sedona - she keeps me laughing.


Thank you so much! Your book was wonderful! I'm very glad you enjoyed Executive Lunch. I admit, when you told me you were reading it, I was nervous. How could my stuff hold up when you're such a talented writer yourself

Mari


----------



## karencantwell (Jun 17, 2010)

MariaESchneider said:


> Thank you so much! Your book was wonderful! I'm very glad you enjoyed Executive Lunch. I admit, when you told me you were reading it, I was nervous. How could my stuff hold up when you're such a talented writer yourself
> 
> Mari


Wow -- I'm so humbled by your VERY kind words. I know what you mean though -- don't we all doubt our own talents? Every time someone tells me they're reading my book I break out in hives. I imagine if someone told me Janet Evanovich was reading my book, they'd just have to hook me up to an intravenous drip of benydryl until it was over.


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi Maria,

Just saying hello and wanted to also say thank you for your help today. You have a sharp eye!

I hope to start reading Executive Lunch when I finally have a bit of free time. Sedona sounds like my kind of girl! I love books that make me laugh out loud...

Nancy


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Nancy C. Johnson said:


> Hi Maria,
> 
> Just saying hello and wanted to also say thank you for your help today. You have a sharp eye!
> 
> ...


You're very welcome and I hope you enjoy Executive Lunch! See you around the boards!

Maria


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Haven't bumped this is a while. Some new links need to be added:

UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/-/e/B002M3FL16

Sony: http://ebookstore.sony.com/search?keyword=maria+e+schneider


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

For our UK readers who we love and adore, you'll want to check out Ms. Schneider's mysteries!


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

And I would put the UK link in my signature, but I'm out of space (we're limited to 1000 characters and somehow in babbling about my books, I used them all up!)  I'm working on figuring out a way to shrink the links to fit them.

Thanks Maureen.  You're a sweetie!


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Executive Lunch is on sale for 1.99 cents!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002WC99NI?ie=UTF8&&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=9325&creativeASIN=B002WC99NI

In other news, check my blog for a new cover for an upcoming short story due out next week. Opine! Admire! Throw tomatoes! (at me, not the artist.)

www.BearMountainBooks.com

thanks!


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Executive Lunch has been chosen to be highlighted in Kobo book's "Next" list for up and coming books/authors! I'm thrilled! As far as I can tell it's the only cozy mystery in the list...

Next List

I know pretty much everyone on this site is a Kindle reader, but I opted to keep all of my books at all retailers, other than Soul of the Desert, which is currently only at Amazon for 90 days. I have thought for the last two years not going exclusive with all my books was probably a mistake because not being exclusive Amazon has meant less visibility there. Having Lunch make the Kobo list was really great news!

Kobo has some other great programs for readers--namely there is a trivia contest going on right now where you will win coupons for books and a grand prize of a Kobo e-reader. There are more details at my blog, but here is a link to the trivia.

Triva Contest

Here's my blog where I've posted about the trivia and a hint or two for answers! www.BearMountainBooks.com

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------

